# Non-flying pilot tours



## DesertFox (24 Jan 2010)

I understand that all pilots in the CF will have to endure a couple of non-flying tours in the span of their career. I was just wondering what kind of postings these would be(what kind of stuff do you do) and when abouts they occur? Thanks


----------



## SeaKingTacco (31 Jan 2010)

All *Officers* will *endure* at least one, if not several staff tours in their careers- assuming that you mean a 25 year period as a career.  If you just serve until the end of your obligatory service, chances are good that you will always be in a cockpit, unless you actively seek a staff job.

A staff job can consist of working at a Headquarters at any level (Wing, Air Division or National level), a recruiting centre, or even something like RMC or St Jean (I know- not strictly speaking staff, but it is definitely a non-flying job).  

Any job in the CF tends to be what you make it-if you approach it with a crappy attitude, you are probably going to hate it...


----------



## DesertFox (3 Feb 2010)

Thanks! I should have worded that differently, I did not mean it in a bad way. Staff postings actualy interest me a lot, just not quite as much as flying. Though I would enjoy either one a great deal. I just figured it would be helpful to learn more about this side of the forces since it is not often talked about.


----------



## ajp (3 Feb 2010)

Having done a tour near Afgh, I had many dealings with Air Force types.  There were a few pilots taskes as Duty pers.  Their whole job was  based on flight manifests and scheduling.  I know one was very disgruntled at the task, but for the most part it was taken for granted that it was a job that everyone had to do.  I was an Armour Officer Res weoring on an Airfield....and I was less disgruntled that some.


----------



## Good2Golf (6 Feb 2010)

SKT is definitely on the money regarding making the most of your ground tour.  Tours can either still be related to flying operations (just not in a cockpit), somewhere else in the air force (a procurement office, perhaps) or in the larger CF venue (a so-called 'purple' job).  They all have their ups and downs.  Some folks may find it frustrating to be close to, but not doing the flying.  Others may want to stay working in an air environment even if not flying.  I have had all three types of staff tours and found them rewarding in different respects.  In a flying headquarters, you can directly assist operations, a light blue staff job can see benefit go to the whole air force, or in procuring new equipment for a particular community, and working in the 'purple' world sees the reward of CF operations on a larger scale.

A very rough rule of thumb, but as a Captain, you may only have one ground tour  for every two or three flying tours, as a major it's closer to 1:1, and as a LCol you'll be lucky to get one flying tour (CO) and the balance will be staff jobs. 

Cheers
G2G


----------

